# PHP unter Apache läuft nicht



## vaporizer (22. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen
Bin seit einigen Tagen Linux-Nutzer
und hab mir den Apache installiert, 
um einen Server zu simulieren
mittlerweile funktioniert er auch schon
bei "localhost" kommt meine html Seite..
was mich auch sehr freut
nun will ich aber auch PHP zum laufen bringen..
hab über das Kontrollzentrum php und php_mod installiert
so wie es im buche steht
aber leider funktioniert es nicht..
meine PHP seite wird nicht angezeigt
kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

Schöne Grüße von vaporizer


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. März 2004)

Hi,

Damit dir irgendjemand helfen kann, ist es nötig, dass du
- relevante Fehlermeldungen postest
- beschreibst, wie du vorgegangen ist, weil keiner hellsehen kann, was in deinem Buch gestanden hat.


----------



## vaporizer (22. März 2004)

Vorgangsweise:
Kontrollzentrum
Software
Software installieren
PHP und PHP_mod angehackt
und bestätigt
das wars
sonst hab ich nichts gemacht..

Fehlermeldung:
Datei kann vom Browser nicht geöffnet werden


----------



## melmager (22. März 2004)

Nach der Beschreibung haste SUSE und arbeites mit Yast - Richtig?

Wenn ja bei Suse sind zwei Versionen von PHP möglich 
so wie es ausschaut haste beide Versionen drauf - eine Version sollte 
wieder runtergeworfen werden.

php_mod4 sollte installiert bleiben 

die Version 3 solltest du deinstallieren..
Was mich wundert - normalerweise mault Yast sowas an - von wegen Konflikt oder so


----------



## vaporizer (22. März 2004)

Ja habe Suse...
glaubst du echt es liegt blos an dem?
gemeldet hat er nichts..
in meinem buch steht man soll beide installieren..

aber was ist mit dem tutorial auf dieser seite..
da steht so viel von den codes..
pre-installieren da und dort..
dass man sich kaum noch auskennt..
ist das echt alles notwendig?
apache hat er ja auch ganz von alleine installiert


----------



## melmager (22. März 2004)

Nee das brauchste bei Suse alles nicht.

Also du brauchst:

mod-php4
mod-php4-core
php-doc

dann sollte es gehen

mach doch mal die Testdatei in /usr/local/httpd/htdocs

test.php

#inhalt der test.php
&lt;? phpinfo(); ?&gt;
# ende datei


----------



## vaporizer (22. März 2004)

tja leider nicht..  :-(
muß man es irgendwo aktivieren oder so?
apache mußte ich auch aktivieren..
und wenn ich php doc installiere wo ist die dann zu finden


----------



## vaporizer (22. März 2004)

Also gut habs geschaft  
Kontrollzentrum
Netzwerdienste
Http Server
Erweitert
Server Module
AktivierungsKreuz bei PHP

so nah und doch so fern


----------

